# Clear-Com speaker station & flour; King Biscuit



## derekleffew (May 7, 2009)

What connection does a Clear-Com speaker station have to wheat flour?


----------



## renegadeblack (May 8, 2009)

*re: Clear-Com speaker station & flour; King Biscuit*

I can't even pretend that I know what's going on here. I haven't a clue.


----------



## waynehoskins (May 8, 2009)

*re: Clear-Com speaker station & flour; King Biscuit*

They're both served with gravy?


----------



## derekleffew (May 8, 2009)

*re: Clear-Com speaker station & flour; King Biscuit*

Yes, it's obscure, but something anyone using Clear-Com (on Harrison St. in San Francisco in 1968) should know. I believe STEVETERRY is an old soundman... Others?


----------



## venuetech (May 9, 2009)

*re: Clear-Com speaker station & flour; King Biscuit*

why a speaker station? Ok I am just trolling for hints.
why "wheat" flour?


----------



## derekleffew (May 9, 2009)

*re: Clear-Com speaker station & flour; King Biscuit*

Doesn't _have_ to be wheat flour. Could be all-purpose flour, possibly bread flour, but probably not cake flour. No more hints until an old soundman buzzes in.


----------



## STEVETERRY (May 10, 2009)

*re: Clear-Com speaker station & flour; King Biscuit*


derekleffew said:


> What connection does a Clear-Com speaker station have to wheat flour?



A speaker station is known as a Biscuit.

However, that did not come from Clear-Com. The name was invented on Broadway in the 1950's, probably by Masque Sound.

The best part was that the input connector to the biscuit was a female parallel blade 120V Edison connector, wired right to the speaker! Cables were male-to-male Edison!

ST


----------



## derekleffew (May 10, 2009)

*re: Clear-Com speaker station & flour; King Biscuit*


STEVETERRY said:


> A speaker station is known as a Biscuit.
> However, that did not come from Clear-Com. The name was invented on Broadway in the 1950's, probably by Masque Sound. ...


Interesting. One of Clear-Com's early products (1973?) was the "King Biscuit" KB-100 speaker station:



Picture from http://www.clearcom.com/support/manual_pdfs/manuals_party_line/manual_pl_kb100.pdf . The "KB-" prefix is still in use, even for Clear-Com's latest products.

This explanation: Origin of RTS and The Biscuit - The Church Media Community seems to somewhat support Mr. Terry's claim; but a box made out of a biscuit tin is a little far-fetched, one would think.

I was (still am) trying to draw a correlation between the speaker station and the King Biscuit radio show: King Biscuit Flower Hour - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, sponsored by the King Biscuit Flour Co., Helena, AR.
Maybe there's no connection, but I still suspect there's a story there.


----------



## waynehoskins (May 10, 2009)

*re: Clear-Com speaker station & flour; King Biscuit*


STEVETERRY said:


> A speaker station is known as a Biscuit.


Goes well with gravy. 


STEVETERRY said:


> The best part was that the input connector to the biscuit was a female parallel blade 120V Edison connector, wired right to the speaker! Cables were male-to-male Edison!


Ouch!


----------



## NickJones (May 11, 2009)

> Goes well with gravy.


What doesn't go well with gravy!
Now I feel hungry.


----------



## derekleffew (May 11, 2009)

Have a donut, or a pickle, or an EGG. Just don't go chewing the scenery.


----------



## renegadeblack (May 11, 2009)

NickJones said:


> What doesn't go well with gravy!
> Now I feel hungry.



Oh man, now I could go for some biscuits and gravy! 

I think that the wheat flour bit is a bit of a stretch though.


----------



## Spiceboy (May 11, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> I was (still am) trying to draw a correlation between the speaker station and the King Biscuit radio show: King Biscuit Flower Hour - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, sponsored by the King Biscuit Flour Co., Helena, AR.
> Maybe there's no connection, but I still suspect there's a story there.




That is exactly where the King Biscuit (KB100) name came from (or so I have been told by someone who has worked for Clearcom for 25+ years)

At the time Clearcom only made beltpacks and they were approached by the King Biscuit Flower Hour and asked for a speaker box that could be used on stage. 

Charlie Butten (The guy who invented the Clearcom Party line System) designed one for them and it was called the King Biscuit.

[Edit by DL: from What's Old Is New Again: Products of the Past :
 

> Some of the early Clear-Com products are still in active use; recently the service department received a King Biscuit KB-100 (pictured and dating from the early 1970s) in for service. Charlie Butten, who co-designed the original circuitry for the Clear-Com partyline intercom, is still with the company, and he repaired the unit.


 ]


Next time I talk to Charlie I will see if I can get more info on the full story.

I have a KB100 on my desk. I will take a picture of it when I get a chance and post it here

***Edit*** Pictures added

I have also been told by another long term Clearcom employee that the KB100 wasnt made for the King Biscuit Flower Hour just named afer it. I will see if I can get the full story from Charlie.


----------



## techieDAW (May 11, 2009)

it's grainy! hahahahah

but I would love some biscuits and gravy


----------



## Spiceboy (May 18, 2009)

Acording to Charlie it was named after the King Biscuit Flower Hour but not made for them.


----------



## Dionysus (May 21, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> Have a donut, or a pickle, or an EGG. Just don't go chewing the scenery.



I wouldn't eat any of those if you want to keep your teeth... And the EGG would probably cause internal bleeding if you aren't used to eating glass.


----------



## Chris15 (May 24, 2009)

NickJones said:


> What doesn't go well with gravy!



I thought we'd established that this didn't...


STEVETERRY said:


> The best part was that the input connector to the biscuit was a female parallel blade 120V Edison connector, wired right to the speaker! Cables were male-to-male Edison!


----------

